# Outlook won't start



## chorusgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Having worked without problem for the last couple of years, suddenly Outlook won't start from the desktop icon, the Start Menu, the Taskbar or the icon in Programs. When I try to open Outlook the "eggtimer" hovers for a while then stops and nothing happens. I have tried restarting the computer and Outlook works OK the first time but then goes back to the above behaviour. I am running Windows XP and Office Pro XP and have tried updates for both. I have also tried running the Repair programme from the Office Setup Disk. I don't know whether it is connected but, when I close down I get an Ending Program "CiceroUIWndFrame" which I have to End Now. Then Outlook appears but with an error and I have to reselect Shutdown. I have studied similar problems but I don't understand the responses.

Thanks in advance


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *chorusgirl*

See this link:
http://www.attention-to-details.com/newslog/391-remove-cicerouiwndframe-to-avoid-crashes.asp

Let us know if that helps or not.


----------



## chorusgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks. There is quite a lot of information here but I worked through the instructions to disable ctfmon.exe and I no longer get the 'CiceroUIWndFrame' message . However, when I shutdown, the End Program box names the most recent message in my Inbox, which I have already closed. When I select End Now it closes the box but boots up Outlook which I have to close before I can shutdown. Could there be a problem with the Outlook shutdown? I am reluctant to remove and reinstall Outlook because I do not want to lose all my data.


----------



## chorusgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I should add that I have recently installed a Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse - could this have anything to do with it?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry, I don't know if the wireless keyboard and mouse are causing the problem.
Have you tried uninstalling them and using the previous mouse and keyboard to see if the behavior persists?

Let's see if a new Profile helps:
First, start Outlook 2002 and locate the directory where your .pst file is stored for the original Profile by right clicking the top folder: 
Properties for "Personal Folder" > Advanced button
In the *Filename:* field, you will find the directory.
Copy and paste that directory to Notepad or open Windows Explorer and navigate to that directory or paste the directory path in the Address Bar.


With Outlook 2002 closed, create a new Profile to see if the error occurs in the new Profile as well.
Control Panel > Mail Icon
Change the selection to: *Prompt for a Profile to be used*

Show Profiles > Add
Recreate your e-mail account.


Start Outlook 2002 and select the new Profile.
Create a new message and send it to yourself.


Close and restart Outlook 2002 several times to test for the error.

If all works well, open the original Personal Folders (.pst file) from the previous profile.
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the .pst file and select it. It should appear in the new Profile.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## chorusgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry but I am not sure how to do this. I got as far as the Mail Icon then Show Profiles, and selected Prompt for a Profile to be used and I got a blank box. I don't know what to do next. How do I recreate my email account please?


----------



## chorusgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

OK I managed to recreate my email account and successfully sent myself a message but when I closed down Outlook and tried to reopen it would not open.


----------



## chorusgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry to keep responding in pieces but I have to keep shutting down and restarting. Each time I try to close down I get an End Program message for the most recently opened email message. When it doesn't respond I have to End Now. This time when I rebooted and tried to start Outlook I got a message saying Outlook failed to shut down correctly and asked if I wanted to start in safe mode.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Did you say Yes to starting Outlook in Safe Mode?
And you were using the new Profile when you started Outlook?

When you say you have to keep shutting down and restarting, you are only referring to Outlook 2002, not Windows itself?


----------



## chorusgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I have to shut down Windows completely in order to be able to launch Outlook. I started in Safe Mode with the new profile and everything was OK for a while. I don't have Outlook open permanently but, after a couple of hours, when I tried to reopen it, it hovered then failed to open.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Sorry for the delay in replying.
Has there been any change with the way Outlook is responding or not responding?

After you close Outlook, check in the Task Manager and see if the process *Outlook.exe* still appears. 
If it is, Outlook is not shutting down properly.

Check for Add-Ins in Outlook:
Tools > Options > Other tab > Advanced Options button
Click each of these buttons:
*Add-In Manager* 
and
*COM Add-Ins*
If any Add-Ins are listed, you should be able to disable them by unchecking them.
If there is more than one Add-In listed, uncheck one at a time, shut down Outlook and check in Task Manager to see if Outlook exits. If it doesn't, highlight *Outlook.exe* and click *End Process*.

Then restart Outlook and disable the next Add-In and repeat the process.

These links show other items that could keep Outlook from shutting down:
http://www.howto-outlook.com/Faq/outlookdoesntclose.htm
http://www.slipstick.com/problems/close.htm

Let us know what happens.


----------

